Ask HN: How to not get lonely as a solo founder? - quotz
======
diegogoncalves
Join a co-working space / incubator / accelerator.

I've joined a co-working space and later on an incubator and it definitely
helps

~~~
diegogoncalves
Another option is to join YC Startup School, there's a big community of solo
founders : [https://www.startupschool.org/](https://www.startupschool.org/)

------
asantalo
get together with people who have the same problem you have. More and more
there are groups of founders in different places around the world that not
only support each other emotionally but also with best practices.

~~~
quotz
Like solo founder meetups?

